# Was ist das den bei mir im teich



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Hier wächst überall diese Pflanze, sieht aus wie ein Farn. Was ist das den und ist das gut so...


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Und noch eine Frage, wen man neue Fische einsetzt, kois, vertragen die sich mit den anderen??


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Mai 2019)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Hier wächst überall diese Pflanze, sieht aus wie ein Farn. Was ist das den und ist das gut so... Anhang anzeigen 207444Anhang anzeigen 207445



Meinst Du das Hornkraut/Hornblatt?


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Ja das Zeug neben den Seerosen, das weitet sich überall aus, sieht aus wie Farn.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Mai 2019)

Das ist eine ausgesprochen nützliche Pflanze für das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich. Ich zitiere mal aus dem von mir oben verlinkten Lexikonbeitrag:

„Das __ Hornblatt, fälschlicherweise oft als __ Hornkraut benannt, ist eine borstige Unterwasserpflanze, die frei auf dem Boden aufliegt ohne sich zu verankern. Sie ist keine Schönheit, entwickelt auch keine sichtbaren Blüten, aber nimmt sehr viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf und wirkt so der Algenbildung entgegen.

*Besonderheiten:*
Keine Angst falls Ihnen die Pflanze zerbricht: aus jedem Teilstück wächst im Laufe des Sommers eine neue Pflanze. Goldfische fressen diese rauhe Pflanze übrigens nicht, daher ist sie gut für Fischteiche geeignet.“


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Viel dank. Ich Weiss gar nicht wo das herkommt. Da wir ja keine Folie haben wächst das überall nur in den Tiefen nicht. Also las ich es wachsen


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade mall Google nach __ hornblatt.. Hornkrat geschaut, das ist es nicht. Das haben auch, aber das meinte ich nicht. Diese Pflanze zieht aus wie ein farn


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2019)

Gemeiner Wasserschlauch ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2019)

Nö das ist es auch nicht, ich versuche morgen mal ein anderes Foto zu machen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2019)

so jetzt die Bilder, rausgeholt auf terrasenplatte gelegt


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Mai 2019)

müsste Potamogeton crispus - Krauses __ Laichkraut - sein.


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2019)

Und ist das gut.


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2019)

Und.... Wo kommt das den her, gepflanzt habe ich das nicht


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Mai 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krauses_Laichkraut


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2019)

Ja danke, habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Haben vielleicht die wildenten mitgebracht..


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2019)

Ergänzend in unserem Lexikon: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/laichkraut-krauses.41281/

Liebe Grüße Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2019)

Genau das ist es. Tja wem nan weiß wie es heißt... Danke lieber Helmut


----------



## Player110 (13. Mai 2019)

Ich muss das Thema noch einmal in den Vordergrund holen. Wir haben seit diesem Frühjahr auch große Mengen von diesem krausem __ Laichkraut in unserem großen Teich, warum auch immer.
Kann mir irgendwer sagen wie man das bekämpfen kann ohne den ganzen Teich abzulassen und auszubaggern?


----------



## GabiundBernd (13. Mai 2019)

Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren. Wir haben unseren Teich jetzt 5 Jahre... Ohne Folie. Letztes Jahr war nur etwas von der Pflanze da und jetzt... Ganz schön viel auf einmal.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Mai 2019)

Einfach mit der Harke durch ziehen, dann bei E-Bay verkaufen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Mai 2019)

Player110 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer sagen wie man das bekämpfen kann ohne den ganzen Teich abzulassen und auszubaggern?


Glyphosat oder Agent Orange oder jedes andere Herbizid macht es sicher tot. 
Warum sollte man es "bekämpfen"? Wenn das __ Laichkraut wintergrün ist, produziert es auch im Winter wertvollen Sauerstoff, wenn alle anderen höheren Pflanzen in Winterruhe sind und hilft dann auch, die Algen kurz zu halten.
Und wie der Name schon andeutet, ist ein dichter Bestand ein wertvolles Versteck für Wassergetiernachwuchs aller Art. Wenn's zuviel wird, bisschen auslichten und gut is.


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Mai 2019)

Also nützlich.. Alles gut... Dankeschön


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2019)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Also nützlich


In der Natur gibt es eigentlich nichts was nicht zu irgend etwas sinnvollem benötigt wird. Außer evtl. dem Menschen. 
Aber der hat sich ja auch über die Natur gestellt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Mai 2019)

By the way, von den alten mesopotamischen Göttern erzählt man sich, sie hätten die Menschen geschaffen, weil sie Bedienpersonal brauchten, von anderen munkelt man, es sei Spieltrieb und weil sie's halt konnten, gewesen. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll war? Keine Ahnung, aber was passiert, wenn das Personal alles kaputt macht oder das Spielzeug nervt? uuuups ...


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön,  die richtige Antwort...


----------

